# Fridge Pics



## Daniel (27/11/16)

So I don't know if it's just me but my better half is amazed at the amount of fridge fuzz that is accumulated... 

So here is the official 'Fridge Pics' thread....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (27/11/16)

Daniel said:


> So I don't know if it's just me but my better half is amazed at the amount of fridge fuzz that is accumulated...
> 
> So here is the official 'Fridge Pics' thread....



My OCD reaction 

Mr Muscle 5-1 Bathroom Cleaner and some towel cloths ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (27/11/16)

My fridge : https://www.cnet.com/news/samsungs-super-fridge-packs-everything-but-the-kitchen-sink/

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (27/11/16)

Maybe I did not word it right but this thread is for what you keep on top of your fridge vape wise...


----------



## foGGyrEader (27/11/16)

Daniel said:


> Maybe I did not word it right but this thread is for what you keep on top of your fridge vape wise...


You worded it perfectly ... but that's not what I see 

Just teasing man


----------



## johan (27/11/16)

For a squeaky hinge I suggest you apply the grease inside the hinge in question, not on top 
​

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Scissorhands (27/11/16)

Hmmmm i hope you have small kids? I cant think of any other reason for your vape stash location? Unless your wife vapes of course (kidding!) , be careful, my fridge collects condensation there (automatic defrost)


----------



## Cespian (28/11/16)

The stuff on top of my fridge:

1. Wedding and event invites I never attended
2. "That picture is beautiful, lets put it on top of the fridge so long because theres no space left to add another" - and probably forget about it forever
3. Hopes and dreams
4. 9000 light bulbs that dont fit in any socket in the house
5. "No you cant play with that, its dangerous" stuff

My fridge is pretty tall though so its a mission keeping anything I need easy access to up there (I am 1.88m and have to use a chair to reach most of the stuff up there).

Reactions: Like 1


----------

